# hacked gentoo box ?

## farmer.ro

yesterday i was watching tv, usually my computer screen blanks after 15 minutes, so the screen was turned off.

i was sitting about 5 meters away from my box, the screen was blanked, and suddenly the screen turned on.

this made me very paranoid if my box got owned by possibly attacks from like Russia or China.

wireshark + netstat + iftop + aide shows everything is ok but i am still not sure if my box got owned.

Question: do i need to do reinstall of the Gentoo system?

----------

## Akkara

Could the mouse have moved?  Table gets bumped... Door slammed hard...  Maybe a truck went by and shook the ground?

----------

## Zucca

 *Akkara wrote:*   

> Could the mouse have moved?  Table gets bumped... Door slammed hard...  Maybe a truck went by and shook the ground?

 I have symptons like this even with my trackball. Sometimes the ball is just in "between the pixels" and the cursor moves semi-randomly back and forth.

So yeah. I don't think you got hacked.

----------

